# Doctor thinks i have fibro



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi group i said that i would let you know how appointment with M. D. went . He mention fibro before i did . He is setting up an appointment for me with a rumatologist { not for sure on spelling } . He up my nurontine to 1800 mg a day . I will let everyone know how test comes out. I don't want fibro but i want answears for the pain. Thank you all for your care and support .


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs:You must be relieved to know that all these symptoms were not in your head, but are real.The rheumatologist is the one who will make the fm diagnoses. I saw a new one last month and she said that I have fibro and not lupus.I will be seeing a pain specialist in conjunction with my rheumy.When is your appointment with the rheumy? Try to make a list of questions that you want to ask him/or her. Good luck with your visit. Remember to take care of yourself. I am also seeing a pain specialist in conjunction with the


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Thanks weener for the advise . I will find out today or tues. when my appointment is. I will let everyone know the date and how things went when i find out. It is such a blessing to have a group that i can turn to. I have had a real battle with the IBS and now this all started .When did this all start for eveybody? I have always been in great shape then whamo the IBS started then double whamo all the pain started . I have thought about it over and over again and can not find any one thing that could have cause this. It is so frustrating trying to get a grip on my own life. Sometimes i feel like i am winning and sometimes i feel like i am losing. One thing for sure I WILL NOT QUIT !!!! Sorry for venting just had to blow off some steam . Does anyone have a hard time sleeping ? I get about 3 to 4 hours some nites the pain wakes me up and then i can't get back to sleep . Thanks again for all your support .


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Boggs, You could try to take Benadryl about an hour before you retire at night and see if it helps. It has helped me alot. Others find other prescription types more helpful, and in that case you'll have to talk that over with your doctor. It seems we need the sound stage of sleep so our muscles can relax and are less fatigued, and painful the next day. My IBS-C started when I was in my early 20's, I felt fatigued in my late 20's. Weird things started happening in my 30's (waking up with tendonitis of achilles heel for unknown reasons, neck and shoulder pinched nerves from simple everyday activities like washing my hair, and shaking a can of paint), then fibro was diagnosed in my late 30's when I went in for pain and stiffness in my hands and feet upon awakening every morning. I also couldn't stand being on my feet all day, because of feet, leg, and abdominal pain. Then I started getting adult oncet acne in my early 40's and took antibiotics. I developed a good case of candida from this, and found out I had endometriosis while I was trying to figure out why my IBS-C changed to a frequent soft-stooling D. I was living okay with fibro before that, although I had to switch jobs, but the infections I developed after being on the antibiotic too long took its toll and I had to take a leave of abscence, and haven't returned to work yet. That has been five years now. I am now being treated with Diflucan, which corrected alot of the stooling, and proctalgia pain problems I was having, but I seem to have even less stamina than before, and experience set-backs when I have too much sugar in my diet, which seems to bring the candida back. I have also developed sensitivities to substances which didn't seem to bother me much before.Good luck with your appointment. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 05-27-2000).]


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Thank you moldie for your reply. It sounds like you have been through alot too. I wish you the best. It helps me alot to hear other peoples battles with this and IBS . I come here to the board to remind myself that i am not alone. It is hard to keep that in mind when i don't know anyone that even knows what IBS is. Everytime i mention it to coworkers i have to explain it . I don't even know someone that knows someone that has IBS let alone fibro . This board and the IBS boards is such a blessing . Thank you again for all your help everyone and i will keep you posted on my appointments.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs:My first bout of IBS began about 14 years ago. I'm not sure what came first the fibro or the IBS. I am also lactose intolerant (but not too bad). I just have to watch what I eat. I also had candida albicans in 1987 and was treated for it (but I wonder if it's come back). Like Moldie, I usually don't feel well if I eat too much sugar. It all began with severe fatigue and pain in my neck and shoulders. I would sleep during my lunch hour at work. It didn't help that I wasn't sleeping well at night.My doctor presribed Halcion (I think it's a sedative) and that would knock me out cold. Unfortunately, I was still groggy until around noon the next day. Somedays I don't know how I got to work. As Moldie mentioned, it is important that we get deep sleep (which is hard when you are in pain). My last 2 nights have been terrible for sleeping so needless to say I'm a little grumpy right now.Maybe your doc can prescribe something to help you sleep. Have you read the article on Mycoplasma infection? I found the article to be very interesting.Anyways, take care and feel free to vent anytime you want.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Thanks weener i truly am thankful for this board. Comming here and venting does help alot!!! I try not to ever let my anger out on my family. Work is becoming very hard to handle . I hope the nurontine will start helping soon. Do you take nurontine ? My doctor really thinks that it will help with the pain. I take 600mgs 3 times a day. Does fibro slowly get worse has time goes along or does it level off and stay at that level ? I am thankful for all info i can get .


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2000)

Boggs,I'm glad you're getting some support here, but it sounds like you need a lot more information. The book stores have lots of books on fibro. You should check that out to answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs:How are you doing today? I'm sorry but, I don't know much about Nurontine. I would guess it is a pain killer med. Are you finding that it helps? Over the years I taken so many different pain killers that I've decided just to stick to the tylenol. Sometimes it helps and sometimes it doesn't. I find for myself that the pain is usually manageable (most of the time). It's the fatigue that I don't handle so well. I know that it must be diffult working and having a family to support, but try to get some extra rest and exercise if you can. I know you don't want to bother your family with this, but I think it is important for them to learn as much about fibro as you will learn. You might want to check to see if there are any fm support groups in your area. They'll have info for you. At the beginning you need the most support you can get. As for the fibro getting worse, I find that my fm gets worse in the fall and spring. The damp weather really bothers me. The summer I don't notice the pain as much. I think everyone has a different pain threshold and each case is so individual.I will be seeing my rheumy in August and a pain specialist at the same time. So it will be interesting to hear what the pain specialist will have to say.Anyways, tally ho and hope you get a good nights sleep.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everybody, The pain seems to be getting better !!! I am on my 3 day of the up nurontine and things seem to be getting better. I am taken ultram before i go to bed now and have got a good nite sleep 2 nites in a row. I exercise , and go for walks everyday. The wierd thing is i feel great after exercise and walk then when i go to bed at nite the pain starts and don't stop until i get up and start moving around. I try not to take ultram at nite unless the pain get's to the point that it is keeping me awake. The last 2 nites i didn't wait for the pain i just took it and i got 8 hours sleep. Weener please let me know how things went with the pain specialist i am very curious to what thay have to say . I know it's not until aug. but i will be around then too. I will wait until my MRI and Rumey appointment before i will talk things over with my family. I just want to make sure that i do have fibro before i say anything . Right now my wife and i have talk about it but she don't know about all the pain she will worry to much. I hope everyone had a great weekend. I did i went camping with the family and had a good time .


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi Boggs, just got back in town. We went fishing for 5 days, but it's back to work tomorrow. I missed the chat tonight. Did anyone get on? I have trouble sleeping which is what I have to take Trazadone for. It is also an anti-depressant. I've had IBS since 1977. Not a fun way to live!! Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi geomv. There were about five of us in there yesterday I believe. Hope you can make the next one. I don't know if I will since my computer class starts up again on Mon. nites. Maybe I'll check in on the IBS nite times. Hope you had a fun and successful fishing venture. Where did you go?


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi, Moldie, we went to Lake Isabella. It's only about 50 minutes from home. With heavy traffic it's an hour. We have to go through the Kern River canyon; it's a scary road. Too many curves you can't see around til you get there. I didn't do much the whole time. ut sit and fish, but I've been doing nothing but yawning all day. Only 7 more days of school, and I'll be on vacation for the whole summer. It just amazes me how fast this year has gone!! It seems like it just started.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everybody How is everyone doing ? I had a good time in the chat monday. It was a pleasure talking to everyone. Thanks for all the good info on fibro . Geomv i hope you had a good time in your fishing trip .Moldie thank you for comming into the chat early for me. Weener it was good talking to you too. This group is a blessing to me . It is good talking to people who is going through the same things that i am. I went back to work today and the pain made it very hard . I am in charge of the whole ball of wax . I have to deal with stress alot . I love doing my job i just wish the pain didn't make it so hard. I just wanted to make a quick post and tell everyone hi and thank you for your support. I look forward to reading your post everyday . God bless you all


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone i just wanted to up date you on my progress. I had a bunch of blood drawn from me today. My appointment for the MRI is on June 24th . My doc. is waiting for the results from the blood test then he will set the appointment for the Rumey. So i guess you guys will have to put up with me alittle longer . I will post any results that i find out even if no one is reading them . Please reply if you are reading these. Getting support from this group means alot to me . OK enough begging it is time for me to go to bed. Why do i hate the thought of going to bed anymore ? God bless you all and i will keep you in my prayers .


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, Boggs. I am new to this place, but like you it is a blessing to me. I had alot of blood taken last Thursday (8 vials), I won't know anything until next week. So far the ones that have come back are neg. I am glad you are getting things done to find out what is going on with you. I read all of the posts, it really helps. I will also keep all of you in my prayers. I have cut sugar out of my diet and am doing low carbs, thanks to this site (thanks ya'll). Yes, I am from Texas, ha!ha! It has helped, this is my third day and I don't hurt as much. I still hurt, but more of the time I can bear it. There are those days though. Like sitting hear typing for too long gets to be really hard. Didn't mean to rattle on. Sorry. Hope to hear from everyone soon. Sorry, I missed the chat, hopefully I can make it this Monday. Marsha


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Marsha glad you found this site. I hope everything goes good for you . I think i am like you just starting to take test to find out if we have fibro. I talk to my boss today about everything that is going on with me. He was very supportive. Of course it helps that he is my brother. He is the GM and i am the production manager for the company that we work for . I won't find out anything on blood work until next week too. Please keep us posted Marsha on how things are going. I love to hear from people on this board. I will keep everyone posted on me . God Bless you and i will keep you in my prayers .


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2000)

Hey guys (especially Begging Boggs) this is the best support I've been able to get. Everyone seems so nice and caring, and I'm getting some answers! About Neurontin: I have read tons of sites that have user comments and according to what I've read, this stuff can serve as pain relief, an anti-depressant, and also help with the "brain fog." The original intent was that it was used as anti-seizure medication, and then these other benefits became evident. I've been seeing a neurologist who specializes in pain management, and he asked me to try it. I was taking so much other stuff that I decided to back off of what I was already on so that I could get a fair evaluation of the Neurontin. I will let you know how it works for me! ------------------Dixiebell


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

HI how is everyone doing ? I am finding some help with the pain. The nurontine is starting to work for me . Dixiebell i take nurontine too. It took alittle while for it to kick in but it does work for me. I take 1800 mg. a day. How much are you on ? I started out slow and increased it at night first . I hope you have as much help with the pain has i have . It still is not helping with the pain at night . Please keep me posted on your progress and i will let you know how things is going with me . I am new to this board and i agree that this group has great support in it. Just wanted to say hi and let Dixiebell know that i am having good results so far on the nurontine .God Bless you all and i will keep you all in my prayers .


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs:I am glad to hear that you are feeling better. I would try anything if it meant getting rid of the pain and getting more sleep. Actually the pain seems to be manageable right now. I find that when I get up in the mornings I'm very stiff and achey, but once I get moving, the old bod seems to loosen up. I went to visit my sister and brother-in-law today. They live about 1 hr away from me. My sister and I are fairly close and I wish she lived closer. She is moving in a month and will be further away. We had a very nice visit and went out for dinner. She is ll years younger than me. We always have a good time. My brother-in-law says that we are definitely sisters (because we have the same whacky sense of humour). She is also very understanding of my fibro. I was glad to hear that your brother is good about it. I will spend a quite weekend with the hubby watching the Stanley Cup Playoffs. My team the Toronto Maple Leafs were eliminated from the playoffs awhile ago, so I don't care who wins it now. I just enjoy watching it. I grew up watching hockey so it's in the blood.Anyways, just wanted to touch base with you. Hope your weekend is a good one and as pain free as possible. Take care and Peace.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi weener and everybody. I am glad to hear that the pain is managable for you weener. I have sisters that i am very close to also . Thay both live about 4 hours away and we try to get together when ever possible . The pain seems to get alittle better everyday. I don't get my hopes up to high because i have learn with the IBS that you can feel great then all of a sudden WHAMO everything goes right back where you started from . For now i have to say that the nurontine is working during the day. I wake up very stiff then i walk 1.5 miles and do a hour work out . I feel great after that and then the rest of the day seems to level off until night. After dark that is when the pain begans and it don't stop until the next day . I have been taking Ultram at night and that seems to make the pain bearable so i can get atleast 6 hours sleep which is a improvement from before. Does all this sound fimilar ? Wenner did you find the clouds group ? I have not join the group i just read the post . I will join if i have fibro. It is always good to get post from everybody and i really look forward to telling everyone how things are going . I am also very concern for how everyone is doing . Please keep in touch { OK enough begging } . God Bless you and i will keep everyone in my prayers . Where has moldie been i look forward to hearing from her too.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi There Boggs:It's been a gorgeous day in Southern Ontario. Just perfect sunny and not too much humidity.I did the yard sale tour with the hubby today. He usually checks the local papers for upcoming garage sales and plans his Saturday route.I found the web site for Clouds. I haven't joined the group yet, but am reading some of the posts. The Clouds group sound very supportive too. I also miss Moldie. I think she goes on the IBS board more than this one. She is very knowledgeable and compassionate. She is a very busy lady. I think she is starting her computer classes again, so we probably won't catch her on the Monday chatnite. (You can try another night). Better yet, let's put a APB on Moldie. Moldie, where are you......?Well, I'll say goodbye for now. Hope that we all will soon have days that are totally pain free. God Bless.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, I can't sleep again so i thought i would do a quick post. Marsha how are you feeling ? Dixiebell how are you doing ? Moldie where have you been ? Weener thanks for all the post !!! This group is starting to become a part of my everyday life and i like it . I find myself thinking about people in this group and wondering how everyone is doing . I must say that fighting all this pain really takes alot out of you . I find that being on this and other boards helps me relax, and take my mind off the pain . It has been a good weekend. I am going to my brothers house sunday. We are going to his church and then go out to lunch . I always have a little fear that my IBS will start acting up on me when i go out . I have made my mind up along time ago that i won't let IBS or anything run my life better said than done i know.Well i just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing please keep in touch God Bless you all. Have a great sunday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2000)

Hi Boggs- If you do have fibromyalgia ask your Rhumy to send you to a sleep clinic. Even if you are sleeping 6 hours per night, you may not have restoritive (sp) sleep. I went and they determined that I slept a combine total of 1.5 hours. Amazing no wonder I was so tired. The suprise was when I started sleeping better (with meds) that my pain became much more managable. Now I even have some good days. I find good sleep and a good attitude a must. When I'm down I have much more pain and much lower tolerance to it. Take care. FC Oh by the way are you the Boggs from the IBS support group?


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Fraidycat, Yes i am the BOGGS from the IBS support group. Thank you for your advice i will use it for sure . If thay say i have fibro i will ask my M. D. for the sleep test . I have read alot about it and i hope it works. Welcome to this group if you are new here. Do you have IBS and Fibro too ? What kind of IBS are you ? C or D . I am alternate C and D . Well i just wanted to say HI to you and thank you for your post. May God Bless you Please keep in touch.


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, Boggs, it's Marsha. I was doing better for about 6 days after getting off the sugar and doing low carbs. I wasn't hurting as much. Then yesterday evening it hit. It started with my writsts, then knees, then my fingers. Then last night I had such severe abdominal pain. I have not been diagnosed wiht IBS, but I also haven't complained about it. I did years ago and was told it was all in my head(the pain in my stomach). So I thought it was nothing. But last night was horrible. I was doubling over, it hurt to stand, to sit. I took a warm bath, some help. Then to start all over. I finally went to sleep at about 11 p.m. I got up this morning and it still hurts, not as severe but it's there. I have already gont to the bathroom, but wonder if it will hit me at work. I am the only one there all day and can't leave to go to the bathroom. I would love to call in but my husband is home on temporary disability again, for his back. We can't afford it. Sorry, didn't mean to go on. I have a question, right before my pain started my lower back started hurting really bad, I have always had lower back pain so I didn't think anything. Is that part of IBS? Stupid question huh! Well, I won't keep you anymore, got to get dressed for work. God bless you all. Oh, just to let everyone know, especially the new person, I am 36 year old female, 3 kids. 1 is in the Navy, stationed in Virginia, we are in Texas. Thanks for listening, (reading) again. Marsha


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Marsha, Glad you made a post. I am so sorry to hear about your pain. It is ok to go on and say what ever you want to here . That is what we are all here for . I wouldn't know what to do if i couldn't come here and let it all out . We all understand the frustrations,and we all feel the pain for each other. I have pain in my lower back all the time. I am not for sure if it is IBS or the Fibro . I have read alot of post in the IBS board about lower back pain. It may be IBS but i am not for sure. I hope things start getting better for you soon . I will keep you in my prayers . I know it is hard to work everyday with all this pain . I am a 35 year old male , married and have 3 kids . Calling in and not going to work is not a option for me too. Hang in there and i hope things will look up for you . Please keep me posted on how things are going . God Bless, and take care .


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

Boggs, would you mind telling me the site for the clouds group? I had it but then I had to reload AOL and it wasn't in my favorites anymore. This darn AOL, this is the 3rd time I have had to reload. It doesn't affect my other stuff but AOL just goes blank sometimes and I have to reload. Makes me sooo mad. I lose my most current email addresses too. Thanks, Lynne


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Lynne, I am not that good on computers . I sent you a e-mail i hope you get it. If it does not make it here is the address to the site . I think you can just type this in the address box on top and hit enter. Sorry that i couldn't be more help God Bless and Take Care. http://pud4.ezboard/bcloudsonlinesupportgroup.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

Boggs, you were great! Thanks--I got your email and this note. I like to check in on that board too. I still prefer this board the best, though. Thanks so much for your help and I hope you had a good day. Lynne


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Lynne, You are welcome, glad i could help you out . How is everyone doing? Marsha how are you feeling ? I hope you are doing well. Where have you been Dixiebell ? I am doing very well . I am on 2400 mgs of Nurontine now and the pain as really started to get better . I have my fingers cross that i won't hit a wall . I just pray everyday that this will come to a end soon. I would rather have my MRI show something wrong with my back than live in this kind of pain for the rest of my life. I would rather have a surgery and get it over with. I feel so deeply for the people that have to suffer from fibro everyday. I won't know until the 24 th if there is anything wrong with my back or not. All my blood test came back good so now i am ready for the MRI . I will be praying everyday for you guys and please pray for me . Together i know we all can deal with this thing alot better. God Bless.


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, Boggs & everybody, well I am better today. It was a rough 4 days. None have been as bad as the day I wrote you about but they weren't good either. One thing, my fibro didn't bother me too bad when I had the IBS. I think only because it hurt so bad I didn't notice the fibro as much. I have gone back to working out. I know it helps but wasn't able to do any most of the week. It has been raining here the last few days and I hurt more when it rains. Don't know why. But we need the rain bad, so I'll try not to complain much. Well, I'll go for now, fingers hurt to type. Glad you are feeling better. Hope everyone else is doing good. Everybody take care. Oh, I stopped taking the Vioxx. It wasn't doing anything for me. I still take the Flexerel at night to help sleep. I take Vicodin when the pain is really bad. God Bless everybody. Marsha


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Marsha, and everybody. Marsha i hope you start feeling better soon . My prayers will be with you . It has been great weather here for a change. I have been walking and working out everyday. I don't know if it is that or the meds starting to work for me but i have been feeling better during the day . The night seems to be adventure every night . Sometimes i can fall asleep and sometimes i can stay up all night. I really have notice a big change in my IBS . It may just be luck but every since i started taking Ultram at night my D has went away. I don't fully understand why but i don't care. It is great not having to battle that along with the pain. I just keep praying and keeping my fingers cross that it continues. I just wanted to say hi and let everyone know how i am doing . God Bless and i will keep everyone in my prayers . Pat


----------

